# Wer kennt sich mit Waschmaschinen aus??-hilfe...



## 817Christoph (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Elektronikfreunde,
 ich habe eine neue waschmaschine von boman gekauft aber die funktioniert nicht.
da geht noch nichtmal das display mehr an.
In der bedienungsanleitung wurden mögliche fehlerquellen beschrieben:
1. stromquelle vorhanden und angeschlossen?
2. tür geschlossen?
ich war mitten im maschinen- testlauf und musste aufgrund eines fehlers neu starten, aber der neustart ist gescheitert.

Jetzt meine frage: auf dem schaltbild der maschine war ein PTC wiederstand in reihe zum türkontaktschalter abgebildet, kann es sein, dass die maschine aus diesen grund zu heiss war(aufgrund des testlaufes) und deshalb nicht mehr angeht??? oder liege ich da absolut falsch und die maschine hat tatsächlich einen fehler??? würde ungerne so lange auf den kundendienst warten.
Ich danke für jede Antwort


----------



## dalbi (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

der Waschmaschinendoktor .

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2010)

mir wurde dort schonmal kompetent und schnell geholfen:
http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/
Allerdings würde ich bei einem Neugerät erstmal meinen Händler kontaktieren, ob der mir nicht ganz schnell das defekte Gerät austauscht, wenn es schon beim ersten Waschgang (was ist bei Dir ein Testlauf?) den Dienst versagt.


----------



## Paule (4 Oktober 2010)

817Christoph schrieb:


> ich habe eine neue waschmaschine von boman gekauft aber die funktioniert nicht.


Du willst echt an einer neuen Waschmaschine die Hand anlegen?
Nur weil...


817Christoph schrieb:


> würde ungerne so lange auf den kundendienst warten.


... da erlischt doch jede Garantie. 

Was heißt so lange?
Keine zweite Unterhose oder wie? 

Also ich lege auch gerne selber die Hand an, aber nicht wenn das Gerät ganz neu ist und es ja schon mal ein paar Euro kostet.


----------



## 817Christoph (5 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Du willst echt an einer neuen Waschmaschine die Hand anlegen?
> Nur weil...
> 
> ... da erlischt doch jede Garantie.
> ...


----------



## 817Christoph (5 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> (was ist bei Dir ein Testlauf?)
> 
> Der testlauf bezieht sich auf den herstellervorgegebenen erstlauf d.h.
> 
> ...


----------

